# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Να σας γνωρίσω τον φτερωτό μου φίλο/φίλη!

## Χριστίνα.Ζ

Καλησπέρα! Καλώς σας βρήκα. Από εδώ είναι το μικρό μου. Τον/την λένε Ρίκι και είναι Ringneck. Το χρωμα του και η πρωσοπικοτητα του είναι ιδιαίτερα. Ήρθε στην ζωή μου πριν από 3 μήνες καθώς τον βρήκαμε μέσα σε ένα κλουβάκι έξω από ένα κτηνιατρείο. Μετά τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις αποφάσισα να τον υιοθετήσω,είναι 1 χρόνων περίπου. Φοβάται πολύ αλλά έχουμε κάνει αρκετή πρόοδο δηλαδή τρώει από το χέρι μου και βγαίνει μόνος του έξω από το κλουβι. Δυστυχώς έχουμε σταματήσει σε αυτό το στάδιο. Δεν ανεβαίνει ακόμη στο χέρι μου και τώρα οι ορμόνες του κάνουν πάρτι με αποτέλεσμα να έχει γίνει επιθετικός. Με πολύ υπομονή ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσει να φοβάται τα χέρια μου και να ανεβεί χωρίς όμως να τον πιέζω.

----------


## amastro

Καλώς ήρθες Χριστίνα με το ringneck σου. Να το χαίρεσαι.
Αν θες να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από το κινητό, το Tapatalk είναι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας. Ήταν άρρωστος ή απλά ο κτηνίατρος τον έδινε ; Καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή .

----------


## Χριστίνα.Ζ

> Καλώς ήρθες Χριστίνα με το ringneck σου. Να το χαίρεσαι.
> Αν θες να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από το κινητό, το Tapatalk είναι ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος.


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα.

----------


## Χριστίνα.Ζ

> Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας. Ήταν άρρωστος ή απλά ο κτηνίατρος τον έδινε ; Καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή .


ο κτηνίατρος απλά τον έδινε. Είναι στην γειτονιά μου και τον ξέρω. Έψαχνα καιρό για παπαγάλο και αυτός το ήξερε όποτε με ειδοποίησε αμέσως. Από υπομονή άλλο τίποτα

----------


## Χριστίνα.Ζ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

